# CVS 20% off Halloween with Rewards Card -- Sun. 10/18 - Sat. 10/24



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This week's CVS Halloween is on sale for 20% off with Rewards Card. I looked over the items in My Weekly Ad and it seems to cover all of what I remember: from the 72-in Skeleton Pirate prop, other standing props like the 72-in Vampire Skeleton, 63 in reapers wife , 3 ft Butler, 3-ft clown, Pose-N-Stay Skeleton, Crazy Bonez critters (cat, bird, Brutus Bonez, Beagle Bonez, large rat, mini rat and spider), Talking Zombie Parrot, Disney items, polystone jack-o-lanterns (pumpkin and vampire one), Darth Vader Greeter, Victorian phone, Witch's Orb, halloween lighting, garden halloween gnomes, makeup, costumes, costume accessories. ​ See their online add for your store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a heads up. CVS rewards members can now see the Sneak Peek for this coming week (Sun-Sat, 10/25-31) and if you can hold out and if stock holds out looks like Halloween will be 33% off with Card. My local store, small, didn't stock everything the larger 24-hours ones did. I just called one 24-hour store earlier looking for an item and they said it was already sold out. So your luck will be hit or miss from this point out. See you week ad when you log in.


----------

